# The A perm that no one should use that I use (and why I use it)



## Autumn Variation (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 15, 2020)

Didn't watch the whole video, but regardless of the alg you use, please do U' with your left index.


----------



## Autumn Variation (Mar 16, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Didn't watch the whole video, but regardless of the alg you use, please do U' with your left index.


Because to do D2 I use ring-middle and so if do do a U', then ill have to regrip


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 16, 2020)

Just don't do D2 with ring-middle, ring-pinky/pinky-ring is by far the best way to do it.


----------

